

Ask HN: Is anyone looking for a team of coders? - tluyben2

I run a growing company with an office full of software professionals in the EU (Portugal). We create custom software for clients using (any combination of) Django&#x2F;Python, HTML5 (diverse frameworks), Java (diverse frameworks) &amp; Xamarin.<p>Most threads about work &#x2F; projects here are for individuals looking for gigs or jobs; I hardly ever see anything for companies or teams. We are working with US companies already and I am flying over in august to meet up with some of them; I was wondering if anyone here would be interested in our services in the US&#x2F;EU.<p>Or more generally; is there any board&#x2F;thread&#x2F;etc for (small) companies regularly looking for projects&#x2F;team hires instead of individuals looking for jobs? If nothing like that exist maybe this could be a start as i&#x27;m sure more people are looking for that here.
======
otaku59
I might be interested. How can you let me know more about it?

~~~
tluyben2
Sorry for the late response. My email is in my profile!

